# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  طفل اردني عمره 11 سنة ووزنه 5 كيلو فقط

## diyaomari

الطفل الاردني حازم الذي يشاهد في الصور مع والديه يبلغ من العمر 11 سنة , ورغم ذلك فوزنه 5 كيلوغرامات ونصف تقريبا في حين ان طوله 70 سنتمترا فقط .. 
ويعتقد بأن هذا الطفل هو الاصغر في العالم قياسا الى وزنه وطوله في مثل هذا العمر ..الطفل حازم من جنوب مدينة جرش في شمال الاردن لم يتم تشخيص الحالة التي تسببت في تباطؤ نموه حتى الان.

----------


## saousana

هاد الولد انا بعرفو وبعرف امو شخصيا 
بس الشوف غير الحكي 
مسكين كتير صغير بالحجم 
انت اصلا لما تشوفو ما بتصدق انه بحكي وبمشي

----------


## diyaomari

اقتباس:



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
> _هاد الولد انا بعرفو وبعرف امو شخصيا 
> بس الشوف غير الحكي 
> مسكين كتير صغير بالحجم 
> انت اصلا لما تشوفو ما بتصدق انه بحكي وبمشي 
> 
> _




 من عندكو يا ست 

وشكلو مسكين عشان حجمو

وبما انك بتحكي انو بمشي وبحكي فكثير كويس

----------


## ???... why ...???

انا ما اعتقد ان هدا الولد مسكين لا هاد الولد محضوض عشان الله بحبة والله من احب عبد ابتلاة .

ممكن يصعب علي اي حد بس الحقيقة ان هذا هو قمة الاجر  .  وانا صدقن اود ان اشاهد هاذا لصبي فقط .

----------


## زهره التوليب

الله يعنيه ويعين اهله
مشكور ضياء

----------


## diyaomari

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## mylife079

شكرا ضياء 

الحمد لله على كل شي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الحمد لله الذي عافانا مما ابتلى به غيرنا 

مشكور ضياء على الخبر

----------


## diyaomari

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## محمد العزام

الله يكون بعونه

مشكور

----------

